# Selle San Marco Mantra Saddle: Thoughts?



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer saddles with large center cut-outs ( solves my numbness issue ) and have been using a Selle SMP Glider with success for the last couple of years. However due to its curved shape it has a very limited 'sweet spot' and doesn't allow me much movement when shifting from the hoods to the drops for example and for some reason has felt less comfortable lately. I've been considering trying out the Selle San Marco Mantra and was wondering if anyone out there has tried one or owns one and if so what are your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bueller?! Bueller!?


----------



## theplumber (Apr 18, 2012)

DS1239622 said:


> I prefer saddles with large center cut-outs ( solves my numbness issue ) and have been using a Selle SMP Glider with success for the last couple of years. However due to its curved shape it has a very limited 'sweet spot' and doesn't allow me much movement when shifting from the hoods to the drops for example and for some reason has felt less comfortable lately. I've been considering trying out the Selle San Marco Mantra and was wondering if anyone out there has tried one or owns one and if so what are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


does it have to do with your butt, iow what joes butt likes sams butt might not?


----------



## theplumber (Apr 18, 2012)

theplumber said:


> does it have to do with your butt, iow what joes butt likes sams butt might not?


i mean with high end seats that is,, yeah 10 posts


----------



## yebamoth (Jul 22, 2006)

I actually own a mantra saddle -- I now have seven bikes each with a different saddle so I guess I can speak with some saddle authority. So which is the best -- I'd have to say my seventies Raleigh saddle on my Moulton Mk III -- it has vegetal horsehair and fan springs and just about every other contraption built inside -- I'm pretty sure animals are living in it. So back to the mantra. It's flat, it's hard, it's narrow, it's real cool looking. At first I thought it was pretty horrible, the borders around the great hole in the middle are pretty damn sharp and I had some sores to go with it, but then I had my revelation and even the mighty mantra was tamed. Here it is -- you should spend ten times as much on your shorts as on your saddle so if you plan to spend two hundred on a mantra, you need to find a pair of shorts that cost two thousand -- I'm sure Assos makes a pair of those, in a pinch you could have them embroidered in gold thread. Frankly, a pair of Assos will make a brick perfectly comfortable. So get that Mantra.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply yebamoth! Agreed. Quality shorts are the key to a happy bottom. Ive got my golden-threaded space-bibs at the ready. Just looking for something slightly wider and slightly less curved than my Selle SMP with a gaping hole in the center. Found a place that will let me demo the saddle for $35 and am going to give it a go.


----------



## downtube (Mar 17, 2011)

There is a seat for every butt, most store have test saddles, try a few out and let your bum make the choice.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Just went through this and found it. My taint is so happy now. Specialized Romin Evo Pro in white


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Have a look at the Selle Italia SLR Superflow. sounds like that's the type of saddle you are looking for.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

See if you can find a Fizik demo in a local shop and give the Versus Antares a go. It does not have a cut out but a channel. Keeps the shell a little stiffer and provides just as much pressure relief.


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

This isn't worth much to you, but since you asked. I ride a glider, romin expert, romin evo and the mantra. They all work very well for me. My favorites in order. Romin Evo, Mantra, Romin Expert and then the Glider. If you can demo one give it a try its a very nice saddle, well made. Hope this helps


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone! My Mantra demo saddle should be waiting by the front door when I get home from work today so I should be able start testing it tonight. If my butt doesn't like it next on the list is probably a Romin Evo. I rode a Toupe years ago and found it comfortable on shorter rides but still had mild issues with numbness. The Selle Italia SLR Superflow looks intriguing as well, huge cutout!


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Been riding the Mantra demo saddle for about a week now, no numbness or anything of that nature. Overall it feels good, if a little on the hard side. 

ezee- How does the Romin Evo compare in hardness to the Mantra? More padding? Less? Im tempted to give the Evo a shot too before I make a decision.

Thanks!


----------



## camira (May 16, 2012)

DS1239622- I also have the Selle Italia SMP Glider and have just recently started experiencing the same issues. It was great at first but now the padding in the curves seems to have broken down and I'm spending too much of my ride thinking about my numb perineum. Really too bad since the Glider was not a cheap saddle. Please do update this thread with what you find. Someone also recommended Koobi as a possible option.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

In the end the Mantra just wasnt comfortable. I dont know if it was because I was used to something with more of a curved shape or my bottom just wasnt shaped for its contour. I only had the demo for 10 days and was able to take it out on a half dozen or so rides. Maybe if I had been able to let my butt adjust over time or if I tested it later in the season when I was more hardened it would have felt better but at this point the Glider still feels better. 

I I've found that while the curved shape of the Glider limits your position on the saddle, the support it provides is worth something to me. I'd still like to demo a Specialized Romin but haven't gotten around to it yet. Im back on the Glider now and fairly happy. Did 66mi Sunday with no real seat discomfort. I've been searching for the 'holy grail' of saddles for a while and the Glider is pretty close. Was just hoping to find something as comfy as the Glider that was easier to change positions on. 

I might just end up settling for one that is comfortable even though it doesnt give me quite the positioning options Id like. Being able to slide around as I go in and out of the drops isnt worth much if I spend the whole ride thinking about how much my butt hurts.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I bought six saddles these winter and sold five, kept the SMP 209 Lite whcih isn't "lite". I have it set up close but not perfect and need to work with it some more. It is perfect in the drops but it feels like I'm not far enough back when on the top of the bars climbing. I just slide back and sit on the big fishtail at the far end of the saddle. The 209 is medium width, has lots of very hard padding and takes time to break in. I am hoping the amount of hard padding will allow it to wear longer. I think Koobi says their saddles begin to wear out after 400 hrs and should be replaced around 600 hrs. So it sounds like all saddles need to be replaced as they wear out.


----------



## camira (May 16, 2012)

*Re-aligning expectations...*

Checked out my Glide and, surprisingly, it has shifted a bit from level with the nose a bit up.

I've re-aligned with the front peak about 6-7mm below the rear as Selle suggests. Will report back any noticeable changes. 

Good thread and appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

if you like the cut out but don't want a curve try something from Cobb. I have the Max flow and whilst people always ask what the hell it is I really like it


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

camira said:


> Checked out my Glide and, surprisingly, it has shifted a bit from level with the nose a bit up.
> 
> I've re-aligned with the front peak about 6-7mm below the rear as Selle suggests. Will report back any noticeable changes.
> 
> Good thread and appreciate everyone's input.


Where did you see that Selle recommends having the front peak 6-7mm down? In their instructions here:

http://www.sellesmp.com/smp4bike/en/support/assemble-and-adjust-saddle

they suggest starting with the saddle level between the front peak and the rear. I find this is most comfortable for me. Having the saddle titled down too much makes me feel like the saddle is try to pitch me over the handlebars. If having it 6-7mm down isn't comfortable, try leveling it.


----------



## camira (May 16, 2012)

DS1239622 said:


> Where did you see that Selle recommends having the front peak 6-7mm down? In their instructions here:
> 
> http://www.sellesmp.com/smp4bike/en/support/assemble-and-adjust-saddle
> 
> they suggest starting with the saddle level between the front peak and the rear. I find this is most comfortable for me. Having the saddle titled down too much makes me feel like the saddle is try to pitch me over the handlebars. If having it 6-7mm down isn't comfortable, try leveling it.


Thanks for the link. In the video, they state/show you can adjust the saddle UP by up to 10mm and DOWN up to 25mm. Totally user dependent. I did a quick 30miles yesterday and could tell the 7mm DOWN was already working out better. Not sure I would go much further. Will do a 50-60 ride this weekend and see how it holds.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm going through a saddle mid-life crisis here as well and looking at the mantra. The lack of padding is a concern though but I'm currently riding a WTB comfort zone which has very little padding. IT actually fits well but has no relief channel which I need.

Can anyone recommend a saddle with this basic size and shape that has a cut-out in the middle. I need a big cutout like the Mantra, not a little slit + some padding, firm is OK


----------

